
Managerialism and Civil Service - luu
https://pedestrianobservations.com/2020/06/11/managerialism-and-civil-service/
======
eddieoz
> "The upshot is that if you don’t trust any of your workers (public choice
> theory, again) and do trust the managerial elite to be able to run all
> industries equally, then you can just do whatever you want and blame the
> inevitable failure on the workers being too stupid or incompetent."

Strong statement.

------
hyperpape
This is probably reflective of associating with people in technology and/or
idealists, but two assumptions about business culture were a surprise to me.

1\. Business culture thinks scale doesn't matter. Commentators writers talking
about tech seem to get that it does (Stratechery, etc).

2\. That faith in managers means the manager can just blame employees, in
contrast to the idea that failures should typically be examined in terms of
the whole system (Deming). This one was not surprising per se, since managers
scapegoating employees is a super common phenomenon. But I would not have
thought it was part of managerialism per se.

